# Gunther and Gustavs new raincoats



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

'No mummy, pleeeease don't take us to the park dressed like this, we promise we'll stay out of the mud this time!'


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

UKpoodle said:


> 'No mummy, pleeeease don't take us to the park dressed like this, we promise we'll stay out of the mud this time!'


Oh boy, embarrassing your dogs into staying clean. Well done Mum.

These look like a great solution for keeping snow off the legs - where did you find them?


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Skylar said:


> These look like a great solution for keeping snow off the legs - where did you find them?


I got them from Amazon, they're called the Cosipet trouser suit. I have normal dog coats for them but I always find it's the mud on the legs/belly that's the worst after a walk, especially when I have the boys in a longer trim, so hopefully these will make my life a lot easier!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks UKpoodle - they are pricey on Amazon so I'm going think about it. Please post back and let us know how they are working out. I think it's a brilliant idea to keep them clean by enclosing them for muddy play.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey this is brilliant!!! Lucky gets super gross at the park and I've been looking for ways for him to have fun and stay clean. I think my husband won't come with us though. He doesn't like the fact the dogs wear clothing. I think it is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

They're made in England, so I guess that's why they weren't too expensive for me...I managed to get them for about £13 each (I think they were customer returns so they couldn't sell them as new, but they are in perfect unused condition). I'll let you know how we get on, although typically the torrential rain we've been having for the last week has now eased off!


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

snow0160 said:


> Hey this is brilliant!!! Lucky gets super gross at the park and I've been looking for ways for him to have fun and stay clean. I think my husband won't come with us though. He doesn't like the fact the dogs wear clothing. I think it is great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same here, my husband is mortified, but then again he's not the one who has to clean them up after a walk! It was never too much of an issue until we got a cream puppy....now I see just how mucky they really get!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Great looking rainsuits.....really like how long the legs are!! Hard to find legs that are long enough!


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Ha! That's a very professional looking "disapproving and humiliated dog face" he is pulling off! I hope that the dogs don't mind them once they get used to it, I could use something like that as well for Puffy since we are also in the middle of a nordic spring melt. It is a hassle indeed to always have to wash away all that dirt their legs collect. Good luck!


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

PuffDaddy said:


> Ha! That's a very professional looking "disapproving and humiliated dog face" he is pulling off! I hope that the dogs don't mind them once they get used to it, I could use something like that as well for Puffy since we are also in the middle of a nordic spring melt. It is a hassle indeed to always have to wash away all that dirt their legs collect. Good luck!


If you think that's a humiliated dog face....


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Great looking rainsuits.....really like how long the legs are!! Hard to find legs that are long enough!


I'd read a few reviews on amazon saying that the legs were too long for their dog, which made me think they'd probably be great for a poodle! I've actually decided to order a size bigger for Gunther as I think he could do with an extra inch at the bottom of the legs.


----------



## MissMahonia (Dec 27, 2016)

*Sizing*

What size did you purchase? I'm having a hard time figuring out what size to buy and most of the time I have to return things because they are way to big for my guy. Since this is a full body suit it really needs to fit right unlike a life vest which is more flexible. From the size charts I range from a size 16" to a 26"!


----------

